# Smilies (Split from other thread)



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Were are you guys getting all these cool smilies at?? There cooooool!
Weedy


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Sanibel Island*



> Were are you guys getting all these cool smilies at?? There cooooool!
> Weedy


when you post look next to the smilies.....where it says More Smilies(click it) and you will find mucho smilies


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Sanibel Island*



> Were are you guys getting all these cool smilies at?? There cooooool!
> Weedy


I was born with mine. ;D ;D


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=1-beer.gif] Thanks 
Weedy


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I seem to stumble across them from time to time. When they fit some particular need I add a few. Thats how we ended up with these.

[smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif]

And it seems like you can never have enough of these.

[smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=all_coholic.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=beer.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Tom


----------

